# Don't Get Mad!



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

But, I saw SE-R rims on a Civic ex today.. I know! I know! Its bad news but I just had to vent. I'm as upset and sickend as the next guy. I felt very much pitty for the pour soul driveing that car on those rims.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I feel your pain... saw an older civic hatch (late 80s to early 90s, not sure) a long time ago at the local track with 2 B14 SE-R wheels. Both are 4x100 so they fit. And I didn't have mine at that time. Pissed me off.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

There is a nice, purple widebody Civic under construction in Seattle with nice SE-L wheels.
I don't know, I don't really have an issue with it.....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Remember:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18262&highlight=rims+on+a+civic

Seth


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I feel pity for anyone who has an issue with Nissan rims on a Honda.

Get a life.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *I feel pity for anyone who has an issue with Nissan rims on a Honda.
> 
> Get a life. *


Now we know how you feel on the subject. 

If this was in response to my post, let me further explain that I do not have an issue with it. They fit, so someone was bound to mate them. I was pissed off because I did not have my wheels yet (the deal was still pending).

EDIT: Off my soapbox, apologizes for my sarcasm.


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

a wheel is a wheel. Who cares. I do know that if you got a pic of a Nissan using wheels from a 'vette and posted them at corvetteforums they would go berserk.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I guess U guyz are just alot more mature- than me then cuz--its not just the fact that I am a NissanEnthusiast and I have no long lost luv for Hondas but cmon 

How can U justify putting on a completely diff. car make's wheels on your car?!?!??!

I mean it just doesnt make sense to me....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's not about justification... I mean, how can _you_ justify putting a Skyline-style bumper on a lowly Sentra? Because you like the way it looks, yeah? These guys slap Nissan wheels on because they like the way it looks.

Plus, and this is the most important part of all... who cares?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Meh, makes no difference to me. I even contemplated getting Acura 1.6 EL (a Canada only model) rims for my Sentra. Why? Because they looked good and they fit. I'd have done something about the Acura centres for them, but if anybody gave me a hard time after that, they could bite me.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

samo said:


> *It's not about justification... I mean, how can you justify putting a Skyline-style bumper on a lowly Sentra? Because you like the way it looks, yeah? These guys slap Nissan wheels on because they like the way it looks.
> 
> Plus, and this is the most important part of all... who cares? *


well....I guess we can go back and fourth about this for pages and pages worth of thread so-ALL I can say is that its MY OPINION.... 


OH yeah---and I LIKE my Skyline bumper on my lowly Sentra ----SO THERE!!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *I feel pity for anyone who has an issue with Nissan rims on a Honda.
> 
> Get a life. *


I hope this isn't directed at me. My other thread was humorous. Not venting or anger. I could care less what rims people put on cars. Even if its a Toyota Camry with 1975 Cadillac HubCaps. Its just 'interesting', not least of all odd, to see OEM rims from one manufacturer on another manufacturers car. If the rim looks nicer on the car it wasn't 'designed' for then so be it. That makes for an attractive look.

Down the street from me is a not too recent nissan Stanza. It has the caps from 98 sentras, the ones that I originally had. It looks better on the stanza than it ever did on my sentra.

Seth


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well just think of it like this the sentra rims are so pimp somone had to put them on thier honda. 
and also dude had no right to tell ne one to get a life they didnt say ne thing to you unless you got sentra rims on a honda then oh well dude was stating his opinoin . if i saw it id laff and be happy nissan on a honda


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i once saw an accord with spec v wheels, it looked good.......shit i give props to them for actually acknowledging(sp?) nissan for something at least


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Even Honda owners acknowledge that Nissan has better wheels than them


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They also seem to like the headlights (Skyline, S14 angry eyes)
Hey, some of them must have good taste


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *They also seem to like the headlights (Skyline, S14 angry eyes)
> Hey, some of them must have good taste  *


dont forget R33/R34 tails..... Ive seen these on every Honda model there is....civi,accord,integra...blah blah blah!

But I can almost accept this-becuz their show car enthusiasts trying to make the most out of their rides-It isnt their fault that the MOST is a NISSAN model  .

But thees no way I can see this in the same light as a civic with SE-R wheels....:bs:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Thank you MP... Now I started this post just for the fact that i think its sad putting Nissan rims on a Honda car. Not to mention the FACT that the center caps were still on the rims, and I quote the word " nissan " clearly marked in the same COLOR as the car. LMAO.. I mean, thats just sad.

And as for people saying that we put a so called look alike bumbers on are car. Well if you havn't noticed lately I don't remember any of those bumbers actually comming for a car maker. Aftermarket is still aftermarket no matter what it looks like. I personaly have always like the chrome rims for a ford probe GTS. If they had ford on them anywhere I would make sure not to look like an ass and put them on my sentra..

P.s I SAID DON'T GET MAD, YOUR MAKING ME MAD DAMNIT!.


:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I still think it's stupid to even care.....it's not your car.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

samo said:


> *It's not about justification... I mean, how can you justify putting a Skyline-style bumper on a lowly Sentra? Because you like the way it looks, yeah? These guys slap Nissan wheels on because they like the way it looks.
> 
> Plus, and this is the most important part of all... who cares? *


Samo, I think we CAN get along.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

SUCK UP!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I've seen a 99Civic SI with SE-R rims. He's a local for me and a friend of Nak1. I think he has a nissan too but anyway, he has the SE-R rims on there b/c his SI rims were stolen. Doesn't bother me too much either.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i saw SE-R wheels on a ............oh, wait a minute......yep....nevermind. it WAS an SE-R!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I say who cares as long as they perform the intended function. I have Dodge Diplomat 15x7 cop car wheels on my 1979 AMC.They were the right size,offset and bolt pattern plus-at $5 a piece- the price was right.If I found a good deal on some Civick wheels for my B14 and they offered a perfomance advantage over my 13 inchers I'd go for it.Remember that image means NOTHING, performance is everything,and cheap performance is even better.


----------

